# H20-100 0x4062: Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

H20-100: 0x4062
National rollout for this version began 4/2/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124671

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

had to re-scan OTA
the HDMI works now  at least for 2 hours as of this posting BIG improvement!


----------



## hellyea (Nov 13, 2007)

as i said in another thread, this disabled my OTA tuner. I don't subscribe to HD Access. It was working perfectly for the last year plus. i tried rescanning off-air but no success.


----------



## rfellows (Feb 14, 2003)

I received the 0x4062 update yesterday for my H20-100 and H20-600. 

The H20-100 has a problem with displaying guide info for OTA channels. It simply displays "regular schedule" for all OTA channels and all times. The channel info for the sat version of the same channels display the correct information. 

This problem on this receiver is not new to this release, but I assumed that the problem would be corrected in a future release.

My H20-600 and my HR20-100 show the OTA guide data correctly. All receivers are connected to the same antenna.

I have scanned the local channels and reset the H20-100, but the result is same.

Any idea how to fix the problem. Thanks


----------



## StuartMW (Dec 29, 2007)

_Option to disable guide UI scrolling_

Ok I see where to change this but what, exactly, does it do?


----------



## tsantanni (Nov 8, 2007)

StuartMW said:


> _Option to disable guide UI scrolling_
> 
> Ok I see where to change this but what, exactly, does it do?


Simply as it states. When you are paging down on the guide it won't scroll, it just goes to the next page. Much faster and a needed improvement. I was looking for this option last week when I hooked this receiver up and was glad to see this feature was added. NICE!!


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

tsantanni said:


> Simply as it states. When you are paging down on the guide it won't scroll, it just goes to the next page. Much faster and a needed improvement. I was looking for this option last week when I hooked this receiver up and was glad to see this feature was added. NICE!!


Hasn't this always been a feature? Mine hasn't scrolled in months.


----------



## vincentw56 (Dec 10, 2007)

kevin1844 said:


> Hasn't this always been a feature? Mine hasn't scrolled in months.


Yeah, that is not a new feature. I disable this in November when I received my receiver.

What's funny is that when I got this update it locked up my receiver right in the middle of watching/recording shows. Once I restarted it, it worked fine. Weird.


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

After my H20 received the 0x4062 update the receiver hung on the DirecTV splash screen "Searching for Signal". Performed a "red button" reset on the box and it came back up OK.

nate


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

rfellows said:


> I received the 0x4062 update yesterday for my H20-100 and H20-600.
> 
> The H20-100 has a problem with displaying guide info for OTA channels. It simply displays "regular schedule" for all OTA channels and all times. The channel info for the sat version of the same channels display the correct information.
> 
> ...


I have been begging for this to be fixed for a long time, seems it's not in the cards. In Buffallo it's a big problem as we have channels from Canada coming in too. Right now Global TV from Toronto is broadcasting over my NBC (WGRZ) OTA signal making matters even worse. They have mapped to 2.1 this is where WGRZ is mapped to (correctly I may add) and the H20 can't seem to deal with this so I have lost NBC till this Canada channel gets it's act together if ever.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

My on screen caller-id is no longer working on my HR20-100, I will assume its because of this update. Still works fine on my HR20-700.


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

vincentw56 said:


> Yeah, that is not a new feature. I disable this in November when I received my receiver.
> 
> What's funny is that when I got this update it locked up my receiver right in the middle of watching/*recording* shows. Once I restarted it, it worked fine. Weird.


This is the H20 thread, not the HR20. The feature is new on the H20, and I've been waiting for the option to disable since it began "scrolling" back around June 2007. Glad to see they put that feature in!


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> This is the H20 thread, not the HR20. The feature is new on the H20, and I've been waiting for the option to disable since it began "scrolling" back around June 2007. Glad to see they put that feature in!


OOOOOOOHHHH!!!!! Whoops....
Sowwy.


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

I never had a problem with any software updates and never downloaded a CE. With this latest update, when I go to history list, receiver does not respond and then it will reboot. Anyone elese have this probelm?


----------



## Bill888 (Oct 9, 2007)

spiderman865 said:


> I never had a problem with any software updates and never downloaded a CE. With this latest update, when I go to history list, receiver does not respond and then it will reboot. Anyone elese have this probelm?


After the latest update, my H20-100 started pixelating & sometimes a quick sat. search, etc. which never happened before. Finally, it sometimes quit responding to the remote then, suddenly, it just gave up - i.e. no picture sent via HDMI (no onscreen menu - absolutely nothing) but sound still worked. I got the picture to work via composite. DirTV finally sent me a replacement H20-100 and everything's back to normal......I cross my fingers every time I turn it on!


----------



## dan9960 (Mar 30, 2008)

spiderman865 said:


> I never had a problem with any software updates and never downloaded a CE. With this latest update, when I go to history list, receiver does not respond and then it will reboot. Anyone elese have this probelm?


I've got the exact same problem with the H20-600 I bought from COSTCO. Anyone know if this is a software issue or do I have a bad receiver?


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

My H20-100 takes too long to switch to a channel when I select it in the guide. When I select a program in the guide, it pauses for a second or two, the PIP in the guide changes to the selected program, stays there for several seconds, goes black for a few seconds, and then goes to the program full screen. I don't mind it not being instantaneous, but this isn't right. Am I the only one with this issue?


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> H20-100: 0x4062
> National rollout for this version began 4/2/08.
> 
> Release notes:
> ...


Stuart: Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question. I already have 0x4062...do you have any idea as to when the current CE update will go national?

Thank you!


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

JeffTex42 said:


> My H20-100 takes too long to switch to a channel when I select it in the guide. When I select a program in the guide, it pauses for a second or two, the PIP in the guide changes to the selected program, stays there for several seconds, goes black for a few seconds, and then goes to the program full screen. I don't mind it not being instantaneous, but this isn't right. Am I the only one with this issue?


Same thing for me. If I go to a channel I am not authorized to receive, It's even slower, I can't change channels again for about 5 sec. My remote is not very responsive anymore. I'll channel up or down a couple times then it stops responding and then jumps a couple channels again.


----------



## aragon (Nov 16, 2007)

having to many problems with my second H20-100. It seems to be very sensitive when pulling in HD channels, cant even get them most of the time. Its time for a new receiver HR-21 Is it better to buy a new receiver from directtv or buy from a best buy,etc???


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

aragon said:


> having to many problems with my second H20-100. It seems to be very sensitive when pulling in HD channels, cant even get them most of the time. Its time for a new receiver HR-21 Is it better to buy a new receiver from directtv or buy from a best buy,etc???


Welcome to DBSTalk

It does not matter where you get the HR21 from it will be a leased unit. If you call DIRECTV you may be able to get a deal but I doubt it because they have not be giving a lot of them out any more. BB and CC (places like that) will be $199 just like DIRECTV. The only place I know of that sells them less is Costco and I think they are $169 there.

As for you H20 is it on all HD channels?

What are your transponder signals on SAT's 103b, 103a, 99b, 110, and 119?


----------



## dcben (Aug 3, 2007)

With the latest release, anyone know how to erase history (purchases, searced titles, etc.)? Not that I have searched for or purchsed anything I don't want my wife and daughter to know about!!!!!pusht! 

Ben


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

When setting up "favorites" you reach a point (channel #) where the box you're checking doesn't match the "channel logo" displayed on the right.

EX: box 544 TMC -- HBOHD logo is displayed


Anyone else noticed this glitch?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

box 544 TMC -- displays Directv logo
545 TMCw -- displays HBOHD logo


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

dcben said:


> With the latest release, anyone know how to erase history (purchases, searced titles, etc.)? Not that I have searched for or purchsed anything I don't want my wife and daughter to know about!!!!!pusht!
> 
> Ben


You have to "reset to default". I can remember the exact menu item. But it's under the reset menu. I'm not co-located with my receiver at the moment... I'll post the correct menu item when I get home...

When you choose this selection, the recevier goes thru inital set up. You will have to select the type dish you have, input your zipcode and a few other things...

UPDATE

The correct menu selection is "RESET EVERYTHING"....


----------



## antennahead (Aug 3, 2007)

Not sure if I should have posted this question here or start a new thread, so sorry if I violate any protocols (I also posted this in the H-20 600 sticky). I mostly read and seldom post. I need a stand alone receiver for my bedroom. I have the HR-20 in my main system and like it. No issues at all. We don't get HD locals in my market, so I want a receiver with an OTA tuner. I have seen a few online retailers still selling the H-20. To those of you who have it, satisfied with the performance? I assume it will be supported for some time by D* ? I am also not familiar with the various iterations of the H-20, like the 100 and 600 version. One thing I prefer is coaxial digital out versus optical, my HR-20 has coaxial. I can do optical however if that is the only option with the H-20. I live close enough to the transmission towers in my town that I am getting great reception (almost no dropouts ever) with an inside antenna on the HR-20. Is the OTA tuner as good in the H-20? Same tuner? Thanks for your input on these questions.

John


----------

